# Pre 98 Bubba. Larry OG and 707



## Locked (Feb 5, 2011)

Spreading the porn....45 days of flowering...707 is underwhelming me...Larry OG is well Larry OG...straight Dank.

View attachment P2040042.JPG


View attachment P2040043.JPG


View attachment P2040045.JPG


View attachment P2040046.JPG


View attachment P2040047.JPG


View attachment P2040048.JPG


View attachment P2040049.JPG


View attachment P2040050.JPG


View attachment P2040051.JPG


View attachment P2040052.JPG


View attachment P2040053.JPG


View attachment P2040062.JPG


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't stop looking at Larry


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2011)

nice job


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 5, 2011)

Holy crapsterz, I gotta get my hands on some Larry.

Phenomenal looking plants HL, well done 

eace:


----------



## woodydude (Feb 5, 2011)

Yummy!
Apart from the hairy hand, that was not expected!
Great looking plants HL and a week or 2 to go, are they showing any amber yet?
Love the headband, I saw this hxxp://gromasters.com/grow-marijuana/aeroponic-root-porn-40-days-flowering-707-headband-hybrids/ on another site and wasn't impressed, a little different to yours, great job fella.
Peace
Woody


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2011)

umbra said:
			
		

> nice job




Thanks bro....means a lot coming from ya.




			
				cmd420 said:
			
		

> I can't stop looking at Larry



Don't worry...it don't make you gay....lol


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2011)

woodydude said:
			
		

> Yummy!
> Apart from the hairy hand, that was not expected!
> Great looking plants HL and a week or 2 to go, are they showing any amber yet?
> Love the headband, I saw this hxxp://gromasters.com/grow-marijuana/aeroponic-root-porn-40-days-flowering-707-headband-hybrids/ on another site and wasn't impressed, a little different to yours, great job fella.
> ...


I am a hamster....you shld expect a hairy hand... 
As for the ladies no amber yet....Larry is sitting at about 85 cloudy 15 clear...headband just about all cloudy but she seems to be leaning a lil sat so I will let her go about 15-20 amber.

Thanks for popping in peeps.....







			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Holy crapsterz, I gotta get my hands on some Larry.
> 
> Phenomenal looking plants HL, well done
> 
> eace:


Thanks Hippy....I believe the Cali connection website has them for like 50 bucks now...I paid 125 I believe. CC doesn't ship to the USA but I believe they do ship to the UK.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 5, 2011)

Hami youve really turned me onto CC my man.  Im going to try ordering from their website and Ill let you know if they ship it.


----------

